# Creamfields!!!!!!!



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody going?? ....I FREAKIN CANT WAIT!! A full weekend of raving and misbehaving :w00t:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Aye

I will be there, gurning hard


----------



## MattWakefield (Jun 22, 2012)

Same, cant wait, saturday and sunday......mandy and gary are on standby haha


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Went last year and got off my fecking peanut.

Lost all my mates and made Best Friends for the Night and got wasted.

Found my tent about 8am and apparently I just sat in the tent and cracked open more strongbow. That night I went out with £150 came back with a Strongbow wristband, Strongbow hat and about £3 in loose change.

Feck knowshow I got there....probs helps figure why I wasn't feeling too groovy the next day haha!!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Bored at work and a little excited so made a list of who I HAVE to see


----------



## MattWakefield (Jun 22, 2012)

Saturday...Chemical brothers, eric prydz, markus shulz, pete tong, maya jane, sebastian leger and eddie halliwell

Sunday..... Deadmau5, hardwell, tiesto, dirty south, loco dice and seth troxler!

Providing set times are decent ofc! 

Cant wait!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ALAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Would love to travel over for this!!

Maybe next time


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I swear this year I WILL find Alan :thumb:

I'll be wearing a vest all weekend....true story


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Its a shame they moved it as the old site in Speke was only up the road from me.

I went once and almost a second. We went to the pub the second time before but we had all got completely caned the night before and nobody had the energy to go!

Don't think I will be going this year but you never know!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

mates just BBM'd this to me.... gave me a husbands bulge thinking about this weekend


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I remember being the 6th person in the car park the night before in 2010.... was so keen  All night rave in the car park then 2 days of smashing it non stop, best weekend ever


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I took so many pills that weekend that I was hallucinating in work meetings the next week and could barely keep my eyes open. Comedown lasted almost a week!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> I took so many pills that weekend that I was hallucinating in work meetings the next week and could barely keep my eyes open. Comedown lasted almost a week!


Me and my friends kept getting woken up the week after in the middle of the night by the sound of people talking next to us..... when we opened our eyes it stopped. My eyes are watering remembering this, never been so freaked out. Also had sleep paralysis where my eyes we awake but body wasn't, couldn't move and was tripping like hell looking at a poster on my wall thinking the person on it was gonna kill me - no word of a lie, scary sh1t, but considering what I did there it's not much of a surprise :lol: A human being should not be able to take as much as I did and live


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

Some one last year told me some

bouncers were cutting peoples wristbands off them

and then letting people pay them 20 quid and the bouncer would

walk you through lol creamfields seems too scallyish now would

go just to see ferry corsten and maya jane coles


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive had sleep paralysis a few times. The first time I was terrified until I found out what it was. After that it still wasn't pleasant but at least I knew I wasn't going to die.

I kept thinking my roof was leaking and was up switching the bedroom light on constantly. My mate texted the next day saying he kept thinking there were slugs in his bed! Funny **** looking back


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Last time I went 2007, epic. It was only a one night thing back then.

My life has changed quite a bit since then lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

used to love creamfields when I was younger. went a few times when it was at Speke. didnt enjoy it as much when they moved it. seemed to get a much higher **** count. either that or Im just older and hate stuff more


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I went to the last one at Speke in 2004 was epic, saw chemical brothers that night as well

Went to Global the month before as well with 100 little fellas, was getting checked on the way in and had to throw loads away and only sold 4. Went to cream fields with 30 and sold 20 of them and made a killing ahha

Ow they were the days!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I used to love it !

Went to 4. Then the last one I went to was about 3 years ago, fkin awful. Got back to the tents one night. 70% of the tents in our field had been robbed. And 3 girls raped. But then again that's scousers for u


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I will be there loving life and chewing my face off. Made a right mess of my cheek at global, was biting it as i was chewing gum all night.



Big Kris said:


> I went to the last one at Speke in 2004 was epic, saw chemical brothers that night as well
> 
> Went to Global the month before as well with 100 little fellas, was getting checked on the way in and had to throw loads away and only sold 4. Went to cream fields with 30 and sold 20 of them and made a killing ahha
> 
> Ow they were the days!


Some guys i know had a lucky escape at global, one had a ounce of mandy the other an ounce of ket and they chose my mate in the middle as a random search, he got stripped searched in a lil room. Luckily he didnt have anything on him.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pro tip guys - Take the lids off pot noodles, put your stash in there, then superglue them back on. You won't believe the amount we got in that way :thumbup1:


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Or buy one of these and hide it in your crate, it got weight to it so feels like a real can and it got a propper ring pull on top

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Festival-Stash-Can-Money-Secret-Diversion-Safe-Coke-Monster-Strongbow-Fosters-/170883639221?pt=UK_HaG_Lock_Safes_GL&var=&hash=item27c97567b5#ht_2505wt_1141


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

this weekend?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Was never a shortage when we used to go, couldn't take two steps without someone offering you something. Scallys coming up to with fists full of pills offering you to lick then so you could taste how much mdma was in them.

Not descreet either, it was like being at a market with guys shouting "come and get em, four pills for a tenner" about 10 steps away from uniformed police.

Lol, I have never seen so many crashed cars as were on the exit road.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Also, not that I have ever touched anything illegal, but I used to hear, the best place to stash was on your knuckles with fingerless gloves on. Quickest way decreetly drop it if you see trouble coming. You can get rid even if your hands have been handcuffed behind your back.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Went a few years back but not impressed with that line up at all, I think its kak.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ill be there. Couldn't care who I see. Just wandered from tent to tent wrecked last year. I plan to do the same again this year


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Gridlock said:


> Also, not that I have ever touched anything illegal, but I used to hear, the best place to stash was on your knuckles with fingerless gloves on. Quickest way decreetly drop it if you see trouble coming. You can get rid even if your hands have been handcuffed behind your back.


Just cheek it :whistling:


----------



## J90 (Nov 17, 2011)

Is speke the one on the hill side? Think it was 2009 since i last went, was an experiance, the old bill walk round in groups of 10 and the police helicopter hoovering over groups of people fighting. Other than that it was a good night!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been going for last four years and never seen any trouble. Touch wood I dont this year.

Last year I out my "things" in my sandwiches...not sure wether to do the same this year???? Think my age is making me a little bit paranoid


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd love to go to another dance festival, havent been in years mainly because E's and MDMA are all total ****e nowadays the closest thing to what I remember E's to be like circa mid nineties was Meow Meow but they banned that. I hate speed, and coke is pointless at a dance place IMO


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

lumpo said:


> I've been going for last four years and never seen any trouble. Touch wood I dont this year.
> 
> Last year I out my "things" in my sandwiches...not sure wether to do the same this year???? Think my age is making me a little bit paranoid


The amount of sniffer dogs I seen was ridiculous. I wouldn't have them in my sandwiches. In fact, I wouldn't touch them with any part of my skin a day before I go in.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Most of the sniffer dogs arent sniffer dogs, they dont have that many for starters they're just for show. I had one walk right by me withg fcuk loads in boxer shorts and the dog did fcuk all


----------



## MattWakefield (Jun 22, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Most of the sniffer dogs arent sniffer dogs, they dont have that many for starters they're just for show. I had one walk right by me withg fcuk loads in boxer shorts and the dog did fcuk all


Same At whp they had bins where you could chuck your gear before you went in, with visible 'sniffer' dogs to scare you so you wouldnt take it insdie. walked straight past them with my boxers filled with goodies haha


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL Yeah that's exactly the same as what happened with me. Bin was fcuking full mind


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

i wanna go creamfields with bare man and just go around punching people in the face


----------



## BIGSCOUSE (May 11, 2011)

omz your a bit special arent u!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

if your going in on a day pass whats the best way to get goodies in?

coz your not gunna be taking creates of ale or pot noodles in r ya!!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

you cant take beer in on a day pass iirc

Pot noodles wood look suspect as there's no fires allowed and I remember a distinct lack of electrical outlets so no hot water...

1 dog on the gate last year going to standard camping and it looked fooked.

mines gonna be up the bottom.... but i cant figure how to get it out or in a butty or in bottom of a pringles tub and super glue it up.....or chuck it in the hood of my mates jacket


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

cool post OMZ.... see you down the front yeah


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> if your going in on a day pass whats the best way to get goodies in?
> 
> coz your not gunna be taking creates of ale or pot noodles in r ya!!


Tape it behind your balls or in gooch area. They only do random searches which arnt the best, unless the police pull you aside, they were a bit more thorough.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> if your going in on a day pass whats the best way to get goodies in?
> 
> coz your not gunna be taking creates of ale or pot noodles in r ya!!


Think ahead my friend...

2months before go dig a hole in the field where ur tent will be... Place beer/drugs/dildo's etc... Turf back over, mark it.

And whose ever tent its under. Just give them sum beer, or a dildo. Simple


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

omz187 said:


> i wanna go creamfields with bare man and just go around punching people in the face


If it's bare men you like, perhaps you would enjoy gay pride more.


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Haven't got a ticket this year but it's right on my doorstep tempted to try hop the fence a mate did it on the saturday last year told em he lost his wristband and they got him a knew one and he stayed for the Sunday in our tent


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Mrwalker said:


> Haven't got a ticket this year but it's right on my doorstep tempted to try hop the fence a mate did it on the saturday last year told em he lost his wristband and they got him a knew one and he stayed for the Sunday in our tent


Didn't no u needed wrist bands for gay pride


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Didn't no u needed wrist bands for gay pride


You ever thought about doing stand up? Very whitty


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Most of the sniffer dogs arent sniffer dogs, they dont have that many for starters they're just for show. I had one walk right by me withg fcuk loads in boxer shorts and the dog did fcuk all


Last year I could see them sniffing people when instructed. I don't think they would have dogs there that weren't sniffer dogs. My guess is the dogs weren't instructed to search you or they were bored of the game they were playing.



MattWakefield said:


> Same At whp they had bins where you could chuck your gear before you went in, with visible 'sniffer' dogs to scare you so you wouldnt take it insdie. walked straight past them with my boxers filled with goodies haha


Them bins sound great. Would love to look in them at the end.

Actually, bet they were empty. As if you would throw them away at the last minute ha.


----------



## J90 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you waiting awhile in the que, way to tell of the dogs are legit is watch them for an 45 minutes to an hour and see if they swap them or take them for a break.

On the hiding place, make a little button hole in the top of your baggy and button it onto your boxers and took it back into your boxers.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

sniffer dogs get bored and need to be swapped every hour or they don't work....also most of them can only smell power or weed, i.e. i walked straight past the dogs at global the other month with a copious amount of pills and meow...every time ive been whp or fabric they've never smelt a thing either, it's just luck of the draw if you have anything other than power or weed


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

also the guy that said he 'made a killing' selling 20 of the 30 pills he bought, no you didn't lol. > 200 quid profit is hardly a killing


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

yeaah u know we goin boyos!

get the vitimin K sorted :drool:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> also the guy that said he 'made a killing' selling 20 of the 30 pills he bought, no you didn't lol. > 200 quid profit is hardly a killing


u can sell them for more that 10er a pill u idiot :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> also the guy that said he 'made a killing' selling 20 of the 30 pills he bought, no you didn't lol. > 200 quid profit is hardly a killing


ey up, its Pablo Escobar


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

i wanna go! pumped up on tren at the mo tho so prob not a good idea! id be the one waiting for that ccok omz to come and "punch me in the face" hahahahaha


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> u can sell them for more that 10er a pill u idiot :laugh:


only a **** would pay more than a tenner, and i said profit, not gross....he was probably paying anything from 70p up to a fiver per pill so you work it out


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

£10 a pill!?!

That's an expensive weekend.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

So p*ssed I'm missing out on this. Had some free tickets but my mate's stag do is tomorrow night, I'm best man so I can't miss it.. Already been Global Gathering this year though so I think I've fulfilled my quota of getting ****ed for 48 hours straight.. On the subject of drugs.. "my friend", bought about £130 worth of mandy, got nicely smashed for the 2 nights, gave some to his friends, and sold the rest for £130, people are ****ing desperate at festivals.. "Free" drugs FTW!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

You can see how it happens though, people plan their weekend and sort their stuff, bottle it when they see the sniffer dogs and ditch it. Then get inside. What are you gonna do? 48 hours dancing to house music sober? Fck that, might as well have gone to the gym.

You can see then why people will pay 10x what they normally would to get something.

Basically you are paying someone a premium for their stupidity/bravery carrying past the sniffer dogs.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

i've been creamfields the last 4 years running....anytime i've bought pills in there they've been normal price. I wouldn't buy anything else in there tbh. Avoid the grey pills this year, they've been floating around the last 6 months or so and won't do you any good....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Cancelled. Oops


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

You'd be raging!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Waking up in an ice cold muddy river with torrential rain outside

Comedown of death


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> Waking up in an ice cold muddy river with torrential rain outside
> 
> Comedown of death


Was it that bad??


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Was it that bad??


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

MrLong said:


> View attachment 92687


no fvcking way?¬!?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MrLong said:


> View attachment 92687


WTF is that??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

heard they closed the entrances today but it didnt get cancelled


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ryda said:


> heard they closed the entrances today but it didnt get cancelled


Just been readin the Metro and they said that they were evacuating the site.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

MrLong said:


> View attachment 92687


That's one creamy field.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Fook that for a laugh!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

^ HAHAHHA is he swimming? That's amazing!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

wetfields


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Gutted n still on a comedown.

Should have stayed open on Sunday


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats the idiots that set up at the bottom of a hill.

We were fine on the high ground, was just like sleeping on a water bed ha.

They couldn't of cancelled it for a bit rain, we were guessing someones died since they was a police helicopter out for hours.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

we waited around saturday morning and pitched on black campsite. tent sprung a leek and got a bit damp but that's it.

There arenas were muddy but not really bad.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MrLong said:


> View attachment 92687





Nidge said:


> WTF is that??


Glastonbury years ago...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

had an awesome weekend regardless, only complaint was not being allowed to go from the yellow site to the cark park which would have taken 10minutes, but being made to walk around the entire site to get to my car, took fooking 2hrs 30mins...still was class, lost my wallet and broke my phone but still smiling, roll on next year


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

lumpo said:


> we waited around saturday morning and pitched on black campsite. tent sprung a leek and got a bit damp but that's it.
> 
> There arenas were muddy but not really bad.




Think that was the problem. Great foundations.

You would think they would plan for these type of things. Build the tents to stay up and maybe throw some hardcore down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I heard the stages became unstable or something like that


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

some creamfields pics

car parks



major lazer



sat night... getting monged



MORNING!!! sunday morning...damp and cold....I picked up after a line and a can of stella....true story


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lumpo said:


> some creamfields pics
> 
> car parks
> 
> ...


Dude. Wats wrong with your face :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uk_mb said:


> Dude. Wats wrong with your face :laugh:


it would appear he is just really ****ing ugly


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> it would appear he is just really ****ing ugly


Taking a big poo in picture one and then picture two realised hes shat his kidneys out so his mates pushing them back in


----------

